# alloy wheel load rating



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all , does anyone know there load rating for there motorhome alloys , im looking at some with a load rating of 950 kg per wheel, my van is a 6.0 m ci carioca , swift suntor size , . maximum load rating of van is 3850 kg , any pointers , thanks gary


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you contact this company giving them the details of your vehicle they will advise you which type you need. I bought a set from them last year, mine is rated at 3850 kgs and they made sure the recommended ones were suitable. Good advice and price too.

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html

Mike


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know the load ratings of my alloys but I can't imagine that the ones you are looking at are going to be suitable. You need to check the individual max axle weights of your van but I would expect that one or both of your axles will be more than 1,900 kg - which is the combined max load of two of the alloys that you are looking at.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm fancying these for Robbie 








1250kg


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought these recently as they have a TUV test certificate for 1250kgs.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very sound advice to contact the wheel manufacturer. tell them what the max AXLE loadings are.

Just remember also that alloys are a "modification" and you "should" tell your insurance company if you fit them)


----------

